# Marketplace Access...



## spg7 (Feb 20, 2014)

Just wanted to know how long after joining the ttoc will it take to use this and all other forum facilities??
Cheers in advance! Simon


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I believe you need to get to 50 posts or join the TTOC


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

spg7 said:


> Just wanted to know how long after joining the ttoc will it take to use this and all other forum facilities??
> Cheers in advance! Simon


Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## spg7 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hoggy... All done. That was not easy for someone as stupid as me!! Cheers


----------

